# 70SB150200000 vs 70SB150000000



## shovenose (Jul 11, 2013)

Creative Sound Blaster Z 70SB150200000 5.1 Channel...
vs
Creative Sound Blaster Z 70SB150000000 Sound Card ...

From what I can tell I'm paying $30 more for a metal case and red LEDs...
Can I just get the cheaper one?


----------



## Maban (Jul 11, 2013)

One of the manufacturer responses to a review says, "To clarify, the lower priced card does not include the Sound Blaster Beam-Forming microphone as well as the cover. That's the price difference."


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 11, 2013)

The cheaper card appears to be an OEM version.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 11, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> The cheaper card appears to be an OEM version.



Really, I couldn't read that in the title on Newegg.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 11, 2013)

dark2099 said:


> Really, I couldn't read that in the title on Newegg.



I figured that people on these forums would probably understand that OEM products typically lack included accessories compared their retail counterparts, but I guess not. It's not like this thread asked much anyway.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks, I already have one of those beamforming mics from retail version sitting around so I'll have one anyway.

I understand one is probably OEM and one is retail but the technical differences are zilch right? Because if so I'll buy one


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 11, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Thanks, I already have one of those beamforming mics from retail version sitting around so I'll have one anyway.
> 
> I understand one is probably OEM and one is retail but the technical differences are zilch right? Because if so I'll buy one



That's essentially what I was trying to get across. The technical specifications of the product shouldn't be different from the retail version, just like buying a bare hard drive versus the retail version where you get a stupid box, mounting screws and an SATA cable if you're lucky.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 11, 2013)

Sound Blaster Z Retail (with microphone) and Sound Blaster Z Bulk/OEM (without microphone) are EXACTLY the same, except for two things. One has a microphone and a fancy box, another doesn't have either. The rest is identical to the every capacitor, chip and PCB layout. I have the Bulk version and it's awesome. I didn't need microphone so i saved few bucks and i frankly don't miss the box either. The rest is the same, i use same drivers as they are used for other SB Z models so that's that. If you don't need the mic and you want to save some money, go for the SB Z Bulk/OEM.

Btw, EMI shield and red LED is ONLY available on SB Zx and ZxR. No regular SB Z (basic model) has it. Zx also only features EMI shielding through the length of the PCB (the external red shield), where ZxR also features vertical (to the PCB) EMI shielding between components underneath the outside shielding. But in reality i doubt there is any real world difference...

EDIT:
Hm, apparently they are now mounting EMI shields on retail versions of basic SB Z's... still, i don't think it makes all that much of a difference, even EMI shieldless SB Z's look quite impressive with black PCB, golden Nichicon capacitors and that red encased audio processor...


----------

